

How Magnets Produce Electricity (1954) [video] - kull
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uoQelu7XRjk

======
kull
Here some modern explanation of the phenomena: (I love the way they explain
it) "How Special Relativity Makes Magnets Work"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TKSfAkWWN0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TKSfAkWWN0).

------
agumonkey
If someone has a vintage (US Navy or MIT or else) video AC versus DC, I'm
right here.

------
hcarvalhoalves
I love old instructional videos like this one, it's both very succinct and
didactic.

------
danbmil99
Obviously, a response to the question posed here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvmvxAcT_Yc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvmvxAcT_Yc)

~~~
dragontamer
I laughed.

